# The home made lathe in action



## tool-me-up (11 Jan 2014)

quick vid i did years ago to try and explain that having a slight radius on the edge of your tool cuts steel better than a straight corner.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWcv8meazv0


----------



## wizard (11 Jan 2014)

not lost a finger yet then


----------



## MickCheese (11 Jan 2014)

I do wish you wouldn't clear the swarf off with your finger. I'm not a metalworker so maybe that is common practice but kept making me wince.  

Mick


----------



## PhillyDee (11 Jan 2014)

Really not recommended to clear metal swarf off with your fingers. Best to use a small rake. Its so easy to snag a bit of swarf and it is usually like a razor.

We do still do it though . . . .


----------



## tool-me-up (11 Jan 2014)

No its not best practice to use fingers, but fingers are always there and ready


----------



## MickCheese (11 Jan 2014)

Well stop it, it's dangerous. #-o 

Mick


----------



## Spindle (11 Jan 2014)

tool-me-up":2124903m said:


> but fingers are always there and ready



There's plenty of machinists / woodworkers that *used* to think that :shock: :shock: 

Regards Mick


----------



## wizard (11 Jan 2014)

Tell me about it


----------

